#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Latest IoT trends you have to watch out in 2019!

## Bhavya

Development of 5G network going to enhance IoT, It can enable innovative and new features in IoT fields like industrial IoT and autonomous vehicles. Here you can check out the latest IoT trends in 2019.

----------

